

IPhone App Can Help Find Parking Spots in Hollywood - hornokplease
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-parking-app-20101223,0,4455215.story

======
gcb
I don't care about apps. Give me some APIs

~~~
silencio
Agreed. I was brainstorming parking app ideas for areas within LA a few months
ago and since then I discovered that city governments and 3rd parties actually
have information about parking spaces, enforcement, availability and more that
they keep track of. The only problem is that it's not all free or even
available in the first place.

Really disappointing given how much LA, among other cities, have sunk a lot of
money into new meters and such but they offer no way to discover any of that
information or to be able to interact (e.g. pay for another hour on your
space) via apps on your phone.

